# DFDS now accepting coaches!!!!



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

For those of us who chose Norfolkline / DFDS over the operators because they DIDN'T accept coaches, this is not good news!!!!

The ships will most certainly feel more crowded than usual now.

A retrograde step if ever there was one..........

Carl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought they began to accept them as soon as they became DFDS Carl, though I must admit I haven't been aware of many on the boats.

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

They released a press statement on 11th November pushing this service and announcing a dedicated manager to handle coach bookings, so I guess they are going all out for a slice of the coach market. Especially now that only P&O can offer an alternative.
Carl


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

No problem - just as long as they load the coaches last.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> No problem - just as long as they load the coaches last.


And manacle all the schoolkids together . . . and tow them behind in a barge! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

There were coaches on one of our trips this year.



> And manacle all the schoolkids together . . . and tow them behind in a barge!


....before shooting them in front of their families?.....a la Jeremy C :wink:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I had keel-hauling in mind.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Norfolk lines*

Sadly nothing remains the same.
Not only are they taking coaches but 3 new boats have been put on till Jan to see if they can win a share of the Sea France work.
The big + for us was the quiet atmosphere which apart from the 
Polish drivers throwing back pints before they take on the M25 was relaxing compared with the circus of P and O. I also like the Dunkirk departure point for France
.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Needs must I guess. If this is one way they can keep going then it means there is still going to be competition on the ferry routes. This has to be good even if it does mean a noisier, busier crossing for those who use DFDS. I guess the coaches will mainly stick to "civilised" hours so those who cross early or late won't see any.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Astute comment Grizz! :wink: 

The journey to and from Dover is such a pain in the backside for us that I almost think it's worth sailing from Portsmouth to Ouistreham!

Overnighting on the dock at Ouistreham in both directions is safe and pleasant enough. Is it worth the extra cash??

Will many people desert DFDS as a result of the coaches - possibly taking the Portsmouth route and bringing those prices down a bit. :?: :?: 

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Will many desert DFDS? I doubt it. A large proportion who cross are commercial drivers, and they have their own facilities - even their own deck!!!!

When Norfolkline first introduced the three 'D's' as they are known, much hype was made that they were designed and fitted out for the 'private family holiday-makers' and commercial drivers, and that it was policy that coaches would not be carried.

They have a maximum passenger capacity of 1000, space for 200 cars and 120 pieces of freight. The more coaches carried, the less cars and freight can be loaded otherwise the passenger certificate will be exceeded.

In my view, the layout, seating and facilites of the D's is not suitable for carry coach traffic (with a possiblilty of 52 persons per coach).

DFDS will find this out VERY soon enough........
Carl


----------

